# ~~~~~~Official ONTARIO hunting update thread~~~~~~~~~



## Mattones

Remember boys. My Birthday is Oct 1st! Deer opener for us Ontarians hehe


----------



## Landscaping

finished hanging 12 more stands yesterday and thismorning. Should be good to go for Friday. Trail cams are out over scrape and rub lines, and my SYNTHETIC DEER PEE IS READY TO GO.LOL!!!


----------



## Cory J~

Well, I Just came from the MNR, got my card RE-issued (I let it expire in 08), and picked up my Deer Tag. My "new" hunting bow is somewhere in MISSISSAUGA Customs. Should be here any day now. Got some broadheads from my dad (He bought them new sometime near 1987... Sharp as ever though.) Got some basic Camo (Military Surplus), Good hunting boots, Ghuille Suit etc. etc. And I'm going out for my FIRST bowhunt ever, come sometime after Oct 1st! 

Any words of Wisdom for a "Newb"?


----------



## Landscaping

wicked. tonoght i hunted for 2 hours and seen alot of falling leaves. Thats it. got really cold around 6:30, should have put on more than under amor. Anyone else go out today?


----------



## MJewell

Was out this morning for 2 1/2 hrs and again tonight for another 2 1/2 hrs. Didn't do much better then you. Seen an grouse this morning an a porcipine tonight. Will be back in the stand on SUnday morning

matt


----------



## dh1

Had 2 big bucs and 1 nice buck at 10 yards. The nice 8 point presented a chip shot so I took it.


----------



## SuphanXP

dh1 said:


> Had 2 big bucs and 1 nice buck at 10 yards. The nice 8 point presented a chip shot so I took it.


 Well don't leave us hanging man!!


----------



## cath8r

Left work early and sat for 4 hours in a stand that I was hoping to save for a couple weeks. Its in this really thick stuff close to a bedding area. I like the idea of the deer being spooked and harrassed for a couple weeks by other hunters in the area before hitting this stand but the wind was perfect and I was chomping at the bit to lay the smack down on something. Saw squirrels and a racoon and then a big doe at 7:15. Had her at 5 yards but didn't give me a shot as she knew something wasn't quite right. She started leaving and at 22ish yards gave me a look that I had to thread between a couple of branches that I managed to hit. She proceded to blow and let untold other deer know that this place sucks and best to stay away. Found a clean arrow and slid out of there. Might try again in a couple of weeks once this spot cools down. 
These North winds are a nice change for early season.
Lets see that 8 pt. DH1.


----------



## dh1

We had a coyote watch us from 20 yards the whole time we were gutting the deer. He wouldn't leave even though we were yelling at him and making noise. I'm not sure how to post pics but I'll try. He's just a little 8 point. He felt huge when we were dragging him for the 3/4 mile out! I double lunged him so he only went 20 yards. The first one was a huge buck and so was the 3rd one but they offered no shot and since I couldn't hunt last year due to an injury, I was chomping at the bit to get some meat in the freezer. I shot him just before dark and as bucks do they came out of nowhere and weren't sticking around long. They walked right where I did to get in so I guess my scent elimination techniques work. Hope everyone else is having some good luck as well. I think I'll let the area sit for a while now.


----------



## Pic

We just got back from moose hutning, 2 bulls down..pics to follow.


----------



## cath8r

Wind is good for one of my other spots I'll hit tonight. 
Anyone know of any other ontario deer taken so far?
Congrats on the moose!


----------



## mapleleaf1970

Season opens for us here in WMU 13 Sept 1. Seen a few deer come to the stands with the trail cams.

Also had this bear coming around and using the place as a toilet. So I got a tag to deal with him.


http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1322096&p=1058883190#post1058883190


----------



## coyote1664

Friday, had a yearling doe come in, out for 4 hours. this morning nothing decided to show except a damn red squirrel that came up my tree and sat on my stabilizer. hopefully the bucks will come out to play tonight!!!


----------



## coyote1664

last night had one doe inside 15 yards but to far in a cornfield. 6 does this morning, took a shot at one at 23yards downwind and ducked the arrow


----------



## M.cook

/Users/michael/Pictures/iPhoto Library/Originals/2010/2010-09-30/P9260326.JPG/Users/michael/Pictures/iPhoto Library/Originals/2010/2010-09-30/P9300366.JPG


hope these pics work. 

just got back from moose hunting where my buddy shot this bull at about 12 feet and my other buddy got this black bear with a rifle


----------



## M.cook

cant figure out how to post a pic. 


M.cook said:


> /Users/michael/Pictures/iPhoto Library/Originals/2010/2010-09-30/P9260326.JPG/Users/michael/Pictures/iPhoto Library/Originals/2010/2010-09-30/P9300366.JPG
> 
> /Users/michael/Pictures/iPhoto Library/Originals/2010/2010-09-30/P9260326.JPG
> hope these pics work.
> 
> just got back from moose hunting where my buddy shot this bull at about 12 feet and my other buddy got this black bear with a rifle


----------



## GenesisAlpha

One Bull down 42 inch spread...............life is good!


----------



## dsal

Spent 4 hours on Sunday and only seen one doe. On the way back seen 4 toms around the truck.
Bush is still thick, hard to see past 30 yards.


----------



## MJewell

Was out yesterday morning seen a grouse. Back in the stand this morning seen I coyote that ruin my hunt so in turn I ruin his day when I ran a Rage three blade through his boiler room at 20 yards made it about 70 yards before piling up. Was back in another stand tonight seen an unknown on the walk in at 10 yards in the 3 1/2 foot high golden rod weeds an it's head was behind another tree. wouldn't be back in the stand till the weekend.

Matt


----------



## JDoupe

Pic and GenesisAlpha,

Congrats on the Bulls....Pics please!!!!!!


----------



## GenesisAlpha

Taken on Sept. 26th at 6:47 Pm. 15 yard shot, he was down in less than 3 minutes.

Thanks to Jerome Atkins, Dave Richmond and Terry Hogue.............this team of guys rock!:thumbs_up










I will go through the whole story and some more pictures in a seperate post!

Bob


----------



## JDoupe

GenesisAlpha...Nice Bull! Great pic....athough you do not look happy enough considering the fact that you just let the air out of a Bull Moose!!!!

Congrats again!!!!


----------



## OneidaStealth

Oh Bobs happy alright it's just 3 am in the morning when the pic was taken we were all very tired


----------



## MLabonte

Nice Bull Bob ! Congrats


----------



## cc46

good job guys, what was the weight? 8 or 9?


----------



## GenesisAlpha

We took in 628 pounds, skinned and in 9 sections. We got back around 500 pounds of bone out meat.

I believe live weight on this bull would be around 1140 pounds. Rack had lots of fight wounds as well as his face was cut up a bit.

I believe the late Aug frost in the area we hunt made for a strong pre-rut. First week was slow and after a lite frost on sat. 25th animals began to move.

Bob


----------



## Landscaping

was out tonight from 4:00 to 8:00. the weather had deer comingout of the woods at 4:30 to 7:00pm they were all out there in front of me. one 10 pointer 130-140", one 8 pointer 120-130, and a basket 8. The two larger ones squared off for a tussel around 6:30, and kept feeding with one another. the mini buck was curious but kept his distance. They were no closer than 100yards at any given time. I cant wait to get int that stand again this weekend.
FROST WARNING TONIGHT. Lets get some deer in the freezer.

Yah guy!


----------



## JDoupe

*2010 Moose*

Taken October 3rd.


----------



## Bow bandit

Took this guy with my new weatherby at 572 yards. Long range hunting is blast, not bow hunting I know but still a whole new skill to learn.


----------



## GenesisAlpha

JDoupe, nice bull sir. Lots of smiles, must have been an easy pull to get him out. Took us 19 hours straight to pull the bull our group got out...................smiles were fast an then the work starts.

Good to see archery taking some nice animals, on the way out from our camp we saw Pics bull, very nice animal for sure.

Bob


----------



## cheaplaughs

im heading out on the 22nd sure would like to have that weatherby.very nice bull blake


----------



## JDoupe

Bob,

We are smiling becasue this pic was taken where he fell......and it was not that far from the place he was shot. Still a bit of work to get him out....but not 19 hours, that's for sure. I've got family near your area...I would love to hook up for a coffe and "shoot the bull" sometime. 

Blake,

Nice Bull. That rack is a trophy for sure........way to make mine look tiny by posting right after me. J/K.......looks like you have a great Bull. Congrats.


Pic,

Still waiting for pics of yours......


Doupe


----------



## GenesisAlpha

Jason, let me know when you are down our way and we will have a meet and greet.........................coffee and moosekabobs on me.

Blake where did you get that monster at? Sweet animal, let us know what it scored.

We saw pic at 17 leaving at the same time, Coptor Doc and others on here.......................They had two nice bulls one looked like it was 50+.

Bob


----------



## Bow bandit

Congrats on the great archery kill Jason, sorry for the timing of the photo just a little excited to share the photo of my moose. It only took me 20 years to find one that big.

I give you more credit with your moose as it is a bow kill :thumbs_up 

Not sure what he scores but he is at the taxidermist now, he figures over 180. I have never scored a moose so I am not sure what he is but he going on the wall for sure.

We had a great time this year my friend Dave and I walked into a cut behind our camp on Friday morning at first light. There was no wind at all everything was still and perfect for calling. we let out a few bull grunts followed by a cow call and 5 minutes later a huge cow walked into the cut. We watched her cross looking to se if she had a calf in tow as we only had bull and calf tags left. As she walked out of sight we saw movement 200 yards behind her, turned out not to be a calf but a very big bull. We watched as he entered the center of the cut where is was wide open for a clear shot.

This is when the fun began! Dave and I had bought guns this year designed for long range shooting I have a 30-378 weatherby and he bought a 338.378 weatherby, we have shot a practiced well over 400 yards during the off season and had all the knowledge we needed to make clean shots out to 600 yards. One week prior to this we were blowing up water bottles at 405 yards at the hunt camp to prove to the old timers in our gang what these cannons could do.
I had just ranged a tree out in the cut prior to this bull showing up and I got a range of 408 in the same area as the bull was standing so having this Knowledge I did not range the bull. Dave and I steadied for the shot on top of a huge slash pile courtesy of the logging company and we had agreed the first moose we saw I would get first crack at because he had already broke his gun in on a cow earlier that year.

The bull is standing perfectly still and broadside I steadied and squeezed of the shot and Dave says you missed and lets of a shot hitting the bull right in the shoulder knocking him to the ground, then the bull starts to rise and I let another shot go hitting him as he was rising right in the shoulder knocking him down again and he still tried to get up and walk away so Dave put one more on him and tipped him over. When these things are rutted up they have insane power he was dead with the first bullet be we did not want him to make it out of the cut because it is nasty country!

So by now we are excited at the large bull we shot and I was still trying to figure out what happend on my first shot. before we really had time to discuss it I looked down the cut and my eyes almost popped out of my head. there was another bull coming out into the cut and he was huge. Dave knowing that it was his shot that killed the first bull
told me to get on him, again without ranging because I thought I had a good number I centered up on him and shot! nothing happend, Dave yells you missed! right away I figured out that the bull was farther this time chambered one more shell and raised the shot which took the top of his heart off at what turned out to be 572 yards. Two huge bulls down at the same time at over 500 yards. I will remember this hunt for ever! its not every day you get out with your best friend and get to experice that kind of excitement. I will also never trust a range finder on a tree that far every again I asked Dave how he found the range and he said that he remembered how for it looked when we were shooting the water bottles at 400 and new this was farther, I never gave it a second thought as I trusted the range finder, it must have picked up a tree branch some where in the cut before the tree I was ranging. Lets just call it meant to be because if it had given me the correct range I would have shot the first moose and Dave the second, the hunting gods were on my side this year.


----------



## 3--d

*Bowbandit*

Congrats on the Big one Blake...bow or not it looks like its going to score big.

Andy

:darkbeer:


----------



## cath8r

So thats an Ontario moose Blake? That thing is HUGE! I just assumed the Yukon or Alberta or somethjing like that. 
Congrats to all the moose slayers! 
The deer are moving down here this weekend in S. Ont. I'll post again when I finally hit paydirt....


----------



## Bow bandit

Yup that is an Ontario moose, shot in Cochrane area right behind our camp. I took Dave McQuaker up 3 years ago and he shot a nice 49 inch bull about 600 yards from where I shot this one. I think I have the shed antler from this moose I found last year in the same cut. I would like to get to the Yukon one day with my bow, the moose are huge up there.


----------



## trapper1

not a monster, but a great buck in my eyes, a great shot with my first shot on an animal with my new Cari-bow Silverfox longbow.










Rick


----------



## crk

That is a nice looking bull Blake well done.Trapper 1 any kill with a trad bow is worth showing.Got out for the first time the other day.No deer in sight but it was great just being there.


----------



## Landscaping

sweet deal guys. Shotgun starts tomorrow here in 78A, I was out today getting my stands and cameras out of the woods. I found an area with 16 scrapes and 11 new rubs. my camera has some amazing photos of a 10, 11, and 14 pointer. Its really thick where i found everything so i hope the gunners dont gettem. If they do... oh well thats hunting. Anyone got any archery only spots they are hitting this week? I'm taking thursday, friday off to hunt my archery only spots. and re-setting my archery stands for the peak of the rutting activity Saturday. 

Good luck


----------



## cath8r

Had a little Halloween magic last night. I've been racing to get something before a week of Shotgun hunting starts here in 94. Its the only area I hunt anymore. Had a 100-110ish, give or take, 7 point come in at 6:15PM by himself. 36-38 yards and the arrow went right behind the pin. 50 yard pile-up. I'm thinking he's 3 1/2 with an odd looking rack, high and tight with long tines. Maybe 180#. I'll post pics tonight.


----------



## trapper1

posted my deer video up on my site, check it out on www.justushunting.com


----------



## cath8r

I used a 75 grain Wasp BOSS Bullet on a CX Terminator. I love this broadhead. Accurate and sharp. Sorry about the pic quality, I didn't want to make my mom cry.... I'll have to shoot a nicer one next year for nicer buck pics and get a certain Soccer star to take them for me....:shade:


----------



## q2xlbowhunter

Great looking buck Rob congrats.


Chris.


----------



## Rampant

Congratulations Rob! Nice looking buck- great tine length!

Nigel


----------



## GenesisAlpha

Nice Buck Rob, just in time before the pumkin army took over.

Bob


----------



## timmer90

Has been a great year for me so far moose I shot Oct 7 and my biggest buck to date I shot Nov 11. Called the moose into 20 yard after raking a tree and the buck came into 30 yards after my first squence of rattling. Buck is a 10 point 

http://[IMG]


----------



## JDoupe

Nice animals Timmer!


Good work.


----------



## GenesisAlpha

That is an awesome buck! Congrats on a great season.

Bob


----------



## dmarwick

Got my first deer with a bow... a doe and I loved every minute of it!!
Wish I had another tag though!


----------



## timmer90

Well my wife had 5 deer running by her tree stand Saturday, 3 bucks chasing 2 does so we know the chasing faze is here. Still don’t think the full rut is here yet what is other people seeing. Haven't seen my scrapes or rubs though.


----------



## JDoupe

dmarwick......congrats on the first deer with a bow. That is a big acomplishment. Way to go....you should post a pic if you have one. We would all like to see it.

"Haven't seen my scrapes or rubs "

Timmer90.....part of the problem is you scraping and rubbing. Leave it to the deer. THey get upset when they see you doing it as well.... (p.s. - By the look of the buck above.....you must be doing something right.......Maybe I'll start doing it?)


----------



## Landscaping

I went out today to several of my spots to check cameras and check sign. Not a single rub or scrape at two of my buck hunting locations. I bumped three does out of a hardwood lot, and no buck in sight. There was one property i did stop in at that had 4 scrapes that were small and along the edge of the field. I seriously think that this week and next, bucks are going to start scraping and tending. I have to get alot of work done before i can take a few days off. I hope everyone else is having a great season.


----------



## dmarwick

*Here's my doe*



JDoupe said:


> dmarwick......congrats on the first deer with a bow. That is a big acomplishment. Way to go....you should post a pic if you have one. We would all like to see it.
> 
> "Haven't seen my scrapes or rubs "
> 
> Timmer90.....part of the problem is you scraping and rubbing. Leave it to the deer. THey get upset when they see you doing it as well.... (p.s. - By the look of the buck above.....you must be doing something right.......Maybe I'll start doing it?)


Here's my doe! I wish I had a better picture but I didn't have a camera in the field.
Proud of the hunt though. I was out with one of my buddies who got me interested in hunting. Great night!


----------



## JDoupe

Dmarwick....great looking Doe. She looks good hanging!!!

Cheers again!


----------



## S.F. steve

trapper that is a trophy buck for sure, you killed it with a long bow, congrats!


----------



## nicodemo

hey guys just want to say the last 2 weeks have been really slow with very little big buck sightings for me but this morning that changed, had a beautiful 8 point come running in to my rattling.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER

way to go guys for all your success hope to start hunting now that the pre winter chores are done.. lol lol just bought my first trail camera and have some action during legal light times on it and lots after dark as well... hopefully I will have some success.. Rick congrats on the stick and a string kill.. again its the hunter not the equipment... great to see the flick...keep up the good work...


----------



## dh1

Are things slowing down in your areas? Crops are down and plowed under in my area so things have slowed not to mention the 3 weeks of muzzleloader that keeps me out of the bush sure puts the deer on edge!


----------



## Landscaping

going out in 10 minutes. Just had a dumping of snow. Depending on the tracks and sign, I might do a little foot dragging and see if i can sneek up on one...POW!! looking to get the main frame 8 with double drop tines before the season ends. I have corn and molasis out now for them, and I have had several does and small bucks. I'm hoping he or something bigger steps out. Good luck, Yaaaahllllllll


----------



## cath8r

Got a meat deer in the freezer on Dec. 7. 1 lung and top of the heart and it sprayed blood for 250 yards or so. Healthy 1.5 y.o. 140ish pounder was at the end of the trail. Very proud of this deer yet this hunt left me with a hollow feeling that I hope to fix this year or hopefully next. Set out to get one more in the freezer for that hunt and achieved it and all I can say is be careful what you wish for sometimes. 
Bet some of you can imagine what I saw 10 seconds after I dropped the string.........


----------



## JDoupe

I don't even want to know......unless you have pictures and gps location!!!!

I feel your pain. I am having a hard time figuring out if I should take another for the freezer before the season ends.......or hold out for a big one and eat my tag if he does not come along. I would be sick if he showed up right after I took a smaller deer.

Good luck Cath8r!!!


----------



## Landscaping

ttt


----------



## DODGE-3D

Shot him with the smokepole on Dec 2nd.


----------



## Bow bandit

Loving technology


----------



## Rampant

Awesome buck Blake! Congratulations! When did you get him?

Nigel


----------



## Bow bandit

Thanks Nigel, I got him Nov 27th before the second shotgun hunt, good thing too he had a slug in his neck from the first hunt. The slug was just under the hide and I could not figure out how it would have got through the hide and not into the mucle. I was trying to find him since i got the first photos of him on the tenth since other hunters must have known he was around.


----------



## 3D-GURU

WOW Blake, that thing is a slob!! Nice deer too!!

Ha ha, JK bud, good looking buck, with great cam pics. 

Rob


----------



## DODGE-3D

Nice Buck Blake Congrats.


----------



## Bow bandit

To you as well Killer....


----------



## Landscaping

*November 9th 2010. 8 pointer.*

I finally got the photos from my buddys camera. At 2:00 pm on November 9th I set up on a brand new property. At 2:30 I began rattling and calling, and using the DOE CAN! After the 3 sequence of calling, I noticed legs walking under a set of cedars. After a few light grunts I noticed horns. As he came in he presented me with a 12 yard broadside shot. I took it and the rest is history. Found him shortly after laying in a creek.
Wicked when they come into calling.
View attachment 954065


----------



## shakyshot

My daughters first deer ever, December 16, 2010!
Very nice Doe shot at 10 yards with Excaliber Wolverine.










Now she wants Bamby's Dad!
I think I've created a monster!


----------



## JDoupe

SaaaaaaWeet!

That is an AWESOME first deer! Many congrats to her....and you for getting her out there!!!


----------



## Landscaping

An amazing creation. way to go dad. My goal is to get my girl out when shes ready..... she's only 16 months. Great deer.


----------



## cath8r

Heres 2 coyotes from this week. The dark one was Fri. 200ish yards and then this morning (Sun) the red one at 50 running to me. Caught them mousing in a field and played cat and mouse with the field and fencrows. 
.22-250 Rem 700.


----------

